# First Gallery Showing | Blog Post | Check it!



## D-B-J (Dec 7, 2014)

Had my first gallery showing this past Friday evening!  It went really really well, there were probably over 100 people (a lot for me!), and many loved seeing my work. I loved it! In the blog are BTS shots as well as the final posted photos 


Gallery | Norwich | Reliance House | 12-5-14 — Red Skies Photography


Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 7, 2014)

^5

I liked your images. I would have gone also, but I don't know where Norwich is.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool Congrats.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 7, 2014)

coolest part of this is your dad and mom helping you. awesome family time and memories.  Hope it went well man think it is really great!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 7, 2014)

wow, hearty congratulations man! I'm a bit jealous of you, but it's well deserved and your work speaks for itself; your landscape shots are simply world class. My favourite of the bunch were the the milky way shot and the bokeh rings with the glass.. very happy for you Jake


----------



## pjaye (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats Jake. Very proud of you.  You are a really great photographer and i!m so happy that you were given the opportunity to show your work.


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Congratulations dude!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd be jumpin.  Great news.  Ed


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks all! It was a big step for me in my photography life. I'm definitely really happy with how it all worked out, and I look forward to more of them!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice man, I actually logged in hoping to see how it went. They're really fun aren't they? You make any sales?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 7, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Nice man, I actually logged in hoping to see how it went. They're really fun aren't they? You make any sales?



Sold three officially, but I had a lot of people express serious interest. So we'll see if any of those come to fruition. Not enough to cover my costs, but it's better than nothin!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 7, 2014)

That's great for your first show man! Don't get too bummed out if those people don't follow up. For every print I sell through my site, I have like 3 people email me back and forth asking questions about how to order a print, different paper types, etc. that never follow through. 

Congrats!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 7, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> That's great for your first show man! Don't get too bummed out if those people don't follow up. For every print I sell through my site, I have like 3 people email me back and forth asking questions about how to order a print, different paper types, etc. that never follow through.
> 
> Congrats!



Oh yeah, definitely not holding my breath. It's a slow process, but little by little I'll get my name and work out there [emoji106]


----------



## snerd (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats, Jake! You've come a long way, baby!!


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> Congrats, Jake! You've come a long way, baby!!



And I hope I have a long way to go [emoji5]️


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats! Looks like a great time!


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice , creative, work.
Thanks for sharing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E="D-B-J, post: 3386906, member: 59042"]Had my first gallery showing this past Friday evening!  It went really really well, there were probably over 100 people (a lot for me!), and many loved seeing my work. I loved it! In the blog are BTS shots as well as the final posted photos 


Gallery | Norwich | Reliance House | 12-5-14 — Red Skies Photography


Cheers!
Jake[/QUOTE]


----------

